
Apple iPhone tops 2009 smartphone sales - Roridge
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2010/02/23/2009_smartphone_sales/
======
Roridge
Anyone really surprised by that news?

I expect Google to do a press release tomorrow that they are the top selling
"superphone" of Jany :p

~~~
melling
I was surprised by the number of Linux phones that shipped. Don't hear a lot
about them. If Android is added to the Linux count, Linux phones have
essentially caught up with Windows Mobile.

